# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کنکور دوباره

## G3N3R4L

سلام من دانشجوی شبانه رشته برق دانشگاه صنعتی سهند هستم ایا میتونم با حفظ سمت تو همین داشگاه دوباره کنکور بدم و اگه دادم و قبول نشدم بدون مشکل همینو ادامه بدم؟
و اگر دادم و قبول شدم  مشکلی برام پیش نیاد؟

----------


## khaan

> سلام من دانشجوی شبانه رشته برق دانشگاه صنعتی سهند هستم ایا میتونم با حفظ سمت تو همین داشگاه دوباره کنکور بدم و اگه دادم و قبول نشدم بدون مشکل همینو ادامه بدم؟
> و اگر دادم و قبول شدم  مشکلی برام پیش نیاد؟


حفظ سمت؟؟؟  مگه هیئت علمی هستی ؟  :Yahoo (20): 
بله اگه شبانه باشی میتونی دوباره کنکور بدی مشکلی نیست. مگر اینکه در هنگام انصراف از کارشناسیت بهت مدرک معادل کاردانی بدن که کمی پیچیده میشه (از نظر نظام وظیفه )

----------


## G3N3R4L

نظام وظیفم حله 
پس مشکلی نداره؟
ممنون

----------


## khaan

بله درین صورت مشکلی نیست

----------

